# bareback sex



## Manu34

Hello friends:

Someone can help me traslating the sentence *bareback* *sex*, please?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Eugin

It's not a sentence, manu... only a phrase of two words...

Do you have the whole sentence so that we can help you better? Thanks!!


----------



## Residente Calle 13

It's a metaphor for unsafe sex; sex without a condom. I don't know what figures of speech they use in other countries but I have heard "irse *a guiro pelao*" in Puerto Rico.


----------



## CAAP75

Sexo sin protección, sin uso de preservativos.


----------



## russ2006

Hi. The most common way saying 'bareback sex' in Spanish is: 'Sexo a pelo' or 'follar a pelo'.


----------



## chaval_gringo

Well, it's not just sex without condoms, it's anal sex without condoms, hence the part "back".


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues creo que sería "sexo sin protección" y especificas que es por el ano.


----------



## luzdegas

Hola:
Yo lo he oído siempre dentro del mundo gay, y en ese entorno, Bareback es claramente "sexo anal sin condón".
Hace un par de días vi un anuncio con el eslogan: "Bearback yes, bareback no" (culo peludo sí, sexo anal sin condón, no". Saludos.


----------



## cirrus

Barebacking no es un fenómeno exclusivamente gay.  Hay varias definiciones pero lo que comparten es que se trata de sexo sin condón.


----------



## losher

"Bareback" originalmente quiere decir "montar un caballo sin usar silla". Por eso
contiene la raíz "back" (lomo). No tiene nada que ver con el ano o la espalda.

El término ha sido adoptado para describir "sexo sin condón", y dado que la comunidad  gay era la primera para preocuparse de los riesgos de esto, tal vez esté también asociado con sexo anal, pero eso no es un parte esencial del sentido. Sexo vaginal sin condón también es sexo inseguro, y puede ser llamado correctamente "barebacking".

No se olviden que en África, el SIDA es primariamente una enfermedad heterosexual. Saludos.


----------



## Riverdoc

Hola, foreros:

Estoy de acuerdo con cirrus.

"Bareback sex" refiere a sexo anal al estilo de los caballos. El recipiente puede ser hombre o mujer. Normalmente el jinete es un hombre o raramente una mujer con un "strap-on"(pene artificial).
Aprendí esto en un clase de educación sexual. No tengo experiencia.


----------



## oso

Thanks for this thread.  Now I know why a friend of mine called this movie about two gay men who abandoned their wives to live together "Bareback mountain".  Now it makes sense ha ha ha (the original title was *Brokeback Mountain).*


----------



## martzp

OK, parece que aquí a todos les da miedo decir la verdad, porque de inmediato se inventan excusas:

"No tengo experiencia", "Lo escuché en una conferencia", "Lo vi en una película", etc.

Parece que olvidan que algunos de los mas grandes representantes de literatura y de la cultura de muchos países fueron homosexuales: Leonardo Da vinci, William Shakespeare, Oscar Wilde, solo por citar algunos, ya que actualmente el mundo literario y cultural sigue abarrotado de gente homosexual muy talentosa.

Aunque muchos estereotipen el uso de los términos "Bareback sex" a la comunidad gay, aunque muchos ya especificaron el origen, solo quiero aclararles, no solo se refiere a sexo anal. Se aplica a sexo "descubierto" (a pelo), es decir. sin protección. NO importa si es anal o vaginal.

A muchos de ustedes se les olvida que hay un sector de la "supuesta comunidad heterosexual" de hombres, quienes aun estando casados o en relaciones heterosexuales estables siguen buscando relaciones esporádicas con hombres en la clandestinidad. El término que se aplica a esta situación es vivir en el "down low".

Así que "bareback sex" se aplica a sexo "sin protección", es decir, para ser más específicos "sin condón".

Para que les quede claro de donde proviene mi experiencia, les explico: Soy un hombre homosexual que por muchos años también tuve relaciones con mujeres.
Saludos.


----------



## lforestier

Bare-backed viene de montar el caballo sin silla de montar (espalda desnuda = bare back). Por eso se aplica a tener sexo sin protección ya que no hay nada entre el jinete y la yegua.
No creo que los foreros estén inventando excusas para esconder algo ya que siempre todos se han visto presto para traducir hasta las palabras más inusuales y otras consideradas vulgares.
Lo que sucede es que algunos tienen idea que todos sabemos las respuestas y no lo damos por discriminación o vergüenza. Lo cierto es que algunos términos se usan principalmente en ciertos círculos y no es tan común fuera del argot. Por eso es bueno decir que se usa mucho entre homosexuales, entre uruguayos o entre médicos según la palabra.


----------



## Hernan Pons

Creo que ha quedado suficientemente claro para todos el origen y el sentido que tiene esta frase en inglés. Sería interesante ahora saber cuál es el equivalente en las distintas regiones hispanohablantes. En Chile, por ejemplo, se escucha 'a capella', en clara alusión al canto sin acompañamiento musical..


----------



## Malevo

En Argentina, en _slang_ se dice "lo penetró a cuero pelado".


----------



## lapachis8

Hola,
En México:

sexo a "ráiz"

(debería ser raíz, pero se pronuncia como está escrito arriba)

saludos


----------



## byjarke

En España se dice "sexo a pelo" o "follar a pelo". Yo no utilizaría la opción "sexo sin condón" ya que me parece que, existiendo la expresión "a pelo" es una traducción más ajustada. Además, no creo que utilizasen la expresión "bareback sex" en un folleto de educación sexual y "sexo sin condón, o sin preservativo" suena mucho a la manera que tiene tu profesora de referirse a eso.

Si se trata de algún título de película, sobre todo si es pornográfica, no dudes en traducirlo como "a pelo"; eso es lo que hacen con las películas que llevan bareback en el título en España.
Y no voy a decir que no he visto esas pelis ni que no he practicado barebacks, cada uno sabe lo que tiene que justificar en un foro LINGÜÍSTICO...
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## byjarke

Por cierto, se me olvidaba mi mayor argumento.
Bareback viene de montar el caballo sin silla, así que, al igual que en español de España, se diría "follar a pelo" como se dice "montar a pelo" cuando un jinete no utiliza la silla. Eso era.


----------



## Translator99

Bareback applies to any kind of sex practiced without condom, regardless of the sexual orientation of the participants. So it may be bareback vaginal, bareback anal, bareback blowjob (BBBJ), etc.

I cannot think of a Spanish translation other than "sexo sin protección".


----------



## Kangy

La verdad, no sé cómo se dice acá en Argentina.
Nunca escuché algo más informal que "Sexo sin protección".
Tendría que preguntarles a unos amigos


----------



## scotu

Mi traducción: Si te quieres morir deprisa, hazlo.


----------



## alexacohen

Just do it?


----------



## Tampiqueña

En México vulgarmente coloquialmente se le dice "sexo pelón/sexo a lo pelón". Formalmente "sexo sin protección/sexo descuidado".

Saludos.


----------



## chaval_gringo

Este hilo me parece no solo ser lingüístico, además es educativo. Yo siempre pensaba que "bareback" fuera sin condón y "a los perritos". Sabía que podría ser vaginal también, no solo anal. Que usan también BBBJ, es nuevo. Mi conclusión es,  que es un tema en la sombra del tabú, así que no todos tenemos el mismo concepto cuando referimos al BB.


----------



## lapachis8

Hola:
Otra expresión de por acá:

sexo a raíz----- pero coloquialmente nadie lo dice así,
sino "a ráis", como si fuera una sola palabra pronunciada como palabra grave y no aguda.
Saludos


----------



## Tampiqueña

Jajaja.  ¡Qué bueno que te acordaste! Es cierto, también se le dice así. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Translator99 said:


> Bareback applies to any kind of sex practiced without condom, regardless of the sexual orientation of the participants. So it may be bareback vaginal, bareback anal, bareback blowjob (BBBJ) etc.
> 
> I cannot think of a Spanish translation other than "sexo sin proteccion."



Follar a pelo, como se ha dicho más arriba. Sin que 'follar' lo limite al coito vaginal.


----------



## bolido endiablado

En Argentina decimos: "coger sin forro". Just my two cents.


----------



## Truthlaidbare

Trabajo como voluntario en prevención de VIH. Bareback sex es follar a pelo como ha dicho otro usuario. Se usa más esta expresión en el ámbito gay. Cuando lees artículos sobre "bareback porn" muchas veces destacan que en las pelis pornos heteros, casi nunca usan condones pero que siempre hay más polémica sobre bareback gay porn. Follar a pelo puede ser la penetración anal o vaginal sin condón, pero no tiene nada que ver con sexo oral en mi humilde opinión. Se trata de penetración, gay o straight, sin condón/protección.


----------



## Translator99

Truthlaidbare said:


> Trabajo como voluntario en prevención de vih. Bareback sex es follar a pelo como ha dicho otro usuario. Se usa más esta expresión en el ambito gay. Cuando lees articulos sobre "bareback porn" muchas veces destacan que en las pelis pornos heteros, casi nunca usan condones pero que siempre hay más polemica sobre bareback gay porn. Follar a pelo puede ser la penetración anal o vaginal sin condón, pero no tiene nada que ver con sexo oral en mi humilde opinion. Se trata de penetración, gay o straight, sin condón/protección.



Just go to Google and enter BBBJ and see how many hits you get. Even better, search in Google images too.


----------



## Truthlaidbare

Sorry, mate. I remain to be convinced that oral sex without a condom is referred to populary on the gay scene at least, as bareback, despite what the Bible, sorry I mean Google says. I can find information on Google that tells me hHIV doesn't exist. Bareback is a word used by lots of porn pages to get extra hits. But this is just my opnion, albeit based on experience. Anyway... maybe we could continue this discussion on the webpage of the Body. Here doesn't feel like the right forum to me.


----------



## bolido endiablado

Truthlaidbare said:


> Sorry mate. I remain to be convinced that oral sex without a condom is referred to populary on the gay scene at least, as bareback, despite what the Bible, sorry I mean Google says. I can find information on Google that tells me hiv doesn't exist. Bareback is a word used by lots of porn pages to get extra hits. But this is just my opnion, albeit based on experience. Anyway...maybe we could continue this discussion on the webpage of the Body. Here doesn't feel like the right forum to me.



I agree.


----------



## Translator99

I agree the original question was about how to translate bareback sex, and it has already been answered. I would just add that the expresion "follar a pelo" (let alone the verb "follar") is not used across all Spanish-speaking countries (the same way the word "shag" is not widely used in the US.) Therefore, if this is intended to be used in a hispanic community of different countries of origin (and sexual preferences,) I would rather use "Sexo sin condon." Even "sexo sin proteccion" or "sexo inseguro" could be missleading, as they could be interpreted as sex without contraception.


----------



## laisla

I recall a slang way of saying it in Spanish but I can't quite remember. "Sexo sin funda" or something like that.


----------



## FEFRAN2002

Cuando verifiqué cuál era la traducción que tenían de "bareback" en los foros lo hice solo por curiosidad y me he reído bastante, ya que con otras palabras las personas solo responden limpiamente, sin entrar en polémicas, pero cuando es algo relacionado con sexo... la lista de respuestas es bastante grande.

Bueno aquí esta mi aporte: Si bien es cierto que desde el punto de vista etimológico la palabra "bareback" se traduce "espalda desnuda" hay también que tomar en cuenta el uso que muchos círculos les dan.

Por ejemplo, si vas a un pueblo donde monten a caballo podrás escuchar a la gente decir: "he is making a bareback riding" que es "está cabalgando a espalda limpia" que se puede cambiar a "está cabalgando sin silla". Ahora, en la jerga gay se ha hecho muy famoso el término "bareback" para cuando tienes sexo sin protección. Obviamente como estamos hablando de ámbito gay no hay que cuestionar por dónde es la penetración. He visto películas hetero y homo: En ninguna de las hétero he visto que utilicen la palabra "bareback", mas en las gay sí.

Ahora, no quiere decir que no se pueda utilizar en el ámbito hétero. Lo que hace la diferencia es el círculo que más emplea el término.

En Panamá sería "sexo anal sin condón" (recuerden que es una palabra compuesta que termina en BACK: espalda, parte trasera, que es lo que hace la diferencia). En el ámbito gay panameño se ha hecho muy famosa la frase: "sexo al desprecio" (por el hecho de que a los practicantes no les interesa qué consecuencias tenga el acto sexual).

Espero que sea de mucha ayuda.


----------



## Mandragora1

Hernan Pons said:


> Creo que ha quedado suficientemente claro para todos el origen y el sentido que tiene esta frase en inglés. Sería interesante ahora saber cuál es el equivalente en las distintas regiones hispanohablantes. En Chile, por ejemplo, se escucha ' a capella', en clara alusión al canto sin acompañamiento musical..




En Venezuela, por ejemplo,  se dice en tono vulgar y muy chabacano: "A ring pelao".


----------

